# Driving License requirements



## 19Chanbre53 (Jan 30, 2018)

Ciao a tutti.

We have now been in Italy (CS, Calabria) for 15 months... 

Residency sorted.
I.D. cards sorted.
Tessera Sanitaria (Medical) sorted.

Now trying to change British Driving License to Italian one.

We have got the various photcopies etc. required but are a little confused about this (on the list of stuff we got from the Licence Office):

"Due foto uso patente a colore 3.5 x 4.00 (solo testa) DI CUI UNA FIRMATA A DIETRO SFONDO BIANCO.

ok... does this mean signed on the white background? In other words, photocopy the little photo onto an A4 sheet and sign this near the photo?

Asking as even the Italians we have asked have come up with different things! Some say sign the photo on the back. Some say get the phto authorized and stamped at the Commune. Some say as above.

Help please?

p.s. Is there any English speakers living on the west coast of Calabria who would like to meet up?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Whose handling the exchange for you? Just show up with the unsigned photos. Do what they tell you. 

I just renewed mine and I don't remember signing the photos. But then it was a few months back.


----------

